# Black Fawn



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

A friend sent these pictures to that he found somewhere. If you haven't seen them they are really neat:


----------



## Angler ss (May 15, 2008)

Nice pics I have never seen a fawn without spots but I have seen a few very dark colored deer.Thanks for posting.
Angler ss


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

that's pretty wild...screams full body mount


----------



## pj4wd (Dec 9, 2009)

Pretty neat,,never saw one of those before.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

I've seen everything now.


----------



## big red (Feb 4, 2010)

that's really neat to see. hope it grows up so we can see what it turns out to be.would make a really nice trophy in a few years.


----------



## EJH (Apr 16, 2004)

That darn oil spill!


----------



## The Big Ugly (Jan 5, 2010)

Thats a cool lookin deer.


----------



## alumcreeker (Nov 14, 2008)

hey erie angler remember that spot i took you where that lady owned the place do you remember me telling you about the jet black 6pt that ran the place 2years ago well anyway its gone or something i havent heard anything about him since that year but its still cool. anyone know the general area that pic was taken just be neat to find out its within a mile or two of where i know of the 6pt


----------



## BigDub007 (Apr 1, 2010)

Awsome I bet its some dark meat .........


----------



## ErieAngler (Apr 15, 2006)

alumcreeker said:


> hey erie angler remember that spot i took you where that lady owned the place do you remember me telling you about the jet black 6pt that ran the place 2years ago well anyway its gone or something i havent heard anything about him since that year but its still cool. anyone know the general area that pic was taken just be neat to find out its within a mile or two of where i know of the 6pt


Hmmmmm, are you talking about where I shot that doe with you last year....or another area? Anyhow, give me a shout - will be fishing this weekend and labor day, then working through september and hunting from there on out.


----------



## ErieAngler (Apr 15, 2006)

Very cool pictures, thanks for sharing Dale


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Yeah, they are posted on OS as well. I believe the article said some county in PA. Neat looking whitetail.


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

Last year I saw my first doe with triplets..Have seen many twin fawns..but never triplets in my lifetime...Now this... that is a very cool picture...Thanks for Sharing it.....JIM....CL....


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

Although it's neat to see I was told a few years ago while hunting near Butler P.A that those black or dark colored deer are the result of over population an inbreeding within bloodline/gene pools. This was told to our hunting party by a Pennsylvania fish and game officer at a check station. Someone had tagged in a nice 7 point buck that was black as the ace of spades. We thought it was pretty neat till the Game officer told us how they come to be black like that. If that's really the case on how they are colored that way, if we are seeing them in Ohio maybe our herd is larger than originally thought. I don't know, But I will say the deer we seen in Pa. a couple years ago was a lot darker than the one in the above photos. It was completely black with no white on it at all. Not even under the tail. It was the weirdest thing I ever seen.


----------



## One Legged Josh (Jan 27, 2008)

cool pics, here is a little info on melanistic deer.
http://www.northamericanwhitetail.com/weirdwhitetails/wt_1201melanistic/


----------

